# Never Say This to a Knitter. Really, Just Don't Do It



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

https://www.yahoo.com/makers/never-say-this-to-a-knitter-really-just-dont-do-108914213375.html


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

This is all so very true.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DesertPurl (Feb 28, 2015)

Well, for right now...if someone said that to me.....
It would mean that they could at least recognize what I was making!!!
YAHOOO!!!!
I'd probably just rip ir right off my needles and just give it to him!!!
Hahaha
Joyce


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Joyce you are Funny!


----------



## nancy787 (Jul 18, 2014)

Good article. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## nissa (Jan 5, 2013)

That's a great article. Thank you.


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Boy how true. I'm making a small simple poncho for myself right now that in yarn alone will be $72.


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

So true. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## emmatonoose (Nov 26, 2012)

Perhaps we get 'paid' through the satisfaction of the knitting process itself or the fact that we were able to follow a complex [or simple] pattern and end up with a thing of beauty. Then to top it all off - inner joy in seeing a person's face who admires something and giving it to them gratis- priceless!


----------



## golfgranny (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree with everything said about the personal aspect of knitting, but truly, I am so paranoid about what I make that I would be thrilled if someone thought my work was so good that it could be sold. I would definitely take it as a compliment. :roll:


----------



## Cmtwinmama (Nov 10, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get the pattern for that scarf? Love it!


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Thank you for posting the link to the article. I really enjoyed reading.it. I also looked at the Pinterest video. It didn't make we want to give up pinning BUT it give me some pause.


----------



## ElyseKnox (Sep 16, 2011)

This was posted before and generated quite a few posts--split between agreeing and disagreeing with the attitude in the article.

Essentially the article is 'mislabeled.' What it really addresses is why selling hand-knitted items usually is not practical, not that the comment is not a compliment as it was so obviously intended.



dannyjack said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/makers/never-say-this-to-a-knitter-really-just-dont-do-108914213375.html


----------



## JRLafleur (May 20, 2012)

THANK YOU! So true!


----------



## shelindo (Jul 1, 2011)

Well said! (and Cmtwinmama, Your comment took the words right out of my mouth!!!)


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

My boss is always telling me that I should crank out like 100 copies on my little machines and sell them for $5 and i would make a fortune. He doesn't get that my work is all one of a kind or very limited editions (I will make several matching sets of earrings for bridesmaids or reunions). Never mind the price of raw materials.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

golfgranny said:


> I agree with everything said about the personal aspect of knitting, but truly, I am so paranoid about what I make that I would be thrilled if someone thought my work was so good that it could be sold. I would definitely take it as a compliment. :roll:


Me too, I'd love to think someone thought my work of a sufficiently high standard to be sold.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I totally agree to what she says.


----------



## copper wire-n- beads (Dec 31, 2012)

It cuts both ways - yes it may be a compliment of your work, but when you actually put an item up for sale they complain about the price. The worst is when people tell you what the think its worth. Trust me, child garmet workers in Bangladesh make more money!!!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Great article!


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

So true. For relaxing, knitting is great, but please don't put me on the spot. You'll wait years for it, honestly. Loved the little video that was at the bottom. I think I'm about ready for the crayon project. It won't tax my creativeness terribly.


----------



## uknurse (Sep 30, 2011)

Great article.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

cathy47 said:


> This is all so very true.


Sure is.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh I am so glad you found that article. It is so true. The time we put into our projects is never paid for--even at minimum wage.

As I am a designer of knit patterns, I dont really like to sell off my samples unless I want to. They are really worth something even if I am not famous. I bet the clothing designers who are world famous dont sell their originals unless they want megabucks for it!!


----------

